# Your Barn Commute



## BlueEyedPaint (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi! I am just curious, how long does it take you to get to the barn? Miles/time... 

I am looking at a new barn tomorrow, which isn't as close as I would like, but I just wonder how far people travel. Thank you!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

In the morning I take the car so it takes about a minute to get my pants on and get down there... In the afternoon I walk so it takes about 2 minutes.

When I was taking lessons I would haul about an hour. I have boarded in the past and I've kept him as far as 45 minutes away without being conveniently close to anything. It would definitely be better for you if it was on the way to or from work or school. It gets hard to get out there when it's a special trip.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

umm about 200 feet. how ever fast i walk..


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

My horses live about 7 miles or 10 minutes away from my house. They live on my grandparent's property and my husband and I rent an apartment nearby. My horses and I have moved a few times over the years but my horses have always lived about 10-25 minutes away from where I live.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My barn is 2.3 miles from my house. It takes about 10 minutes to get there, because it's all back roads (30mph) and the last half of it is on a dirt road, which I can't drive very fast on because of my little old car (1986 Ford Escort GT).

My old barn was 13 miles from my house and took 20-25 minutes to get to because most of it was highway (50mph).


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I currently live 15 minutes away from the barn I board at. I'm actually moving closer next month, so I will only be about 2 miles away!


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm 5 minutes from the barn property that I lease for my horses. 

In the past I was 45 minutes away. And then 20 minutes away, and now 5.

I have sacrifice some amenities like an arena and what not, but I like having them close and seeing them a lot in one day.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm 5.4 miles away, 8 minutes by car. If it's not storming next week I may be ambitious and try to bike ride there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

2 - 30 seconds depending where they are in my yard.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

12 to 15 minutes by car, depending on traffic.


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

40 minutes from my house or 20 minutes from my work.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

15 - 20 minutes depending on traffic
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Current barn is 30 minutes (23 miles) from home and 30 minutes (21 miles) from work - both mostly highway. Previous barn (moved back in August or September) was 30 minutes from home (14 miles) and an hour (31 miles) from work - both mostly city roads and "back roads".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elsa5 (May 4, 2014)

3 minutes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I open the back door and step out, so about 3 seconds. :wink:


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

About a 2 minute walk. Or 30 seconds...depending if I walk up the driveway or cut through the pasture.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It ain't much to look at, but it's mine!


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Currently, my barn is about 40 minutes one way from me. It's quite the drive, especially in the winter because its all uphill on the way there. But its well worth the drive for the environment of the barn, the friends there and of course, Dixie Doo <3


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Right this second, my horse is boarded about a 56 hour drive away  That's what happens when you move across the country.

In a couple weeks though, he'll be boarded about a 45 minute drive from where I am now.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> It ain't much to look at, but it's mine!


I'd take it...if for nothing but the green grass!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm very fortunate. My horses are about a 2 minute drive or a 5 minute walk from my house (dirt roads through a very small town so 10-15 mph).


----------



## plomme (Feb 7, 2013)

45-90 minutes depending on traffic.


----------



## BlueEyedPaint (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you!!!


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> It ain't much to look at, but it's mine!


Speed, I can see your commute being much longer if you try to avoid crossing the path of that black cat  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

A bit under an hour one way. I used to have him closer, but I'm just happiest where I am now with the management, care and trainer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I board 15 miles/25 minutes away from my house.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Our horse is around 10-15 minutes from us. We drive it a minimum of 3 days per week...more often when we can. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

8 miles from my house or 10 miles from my work. I actually get there faster from work bc I can take the highway. It takes me 20 minutes from home or 15 minutes from work. Unless of course I get caught in rush hour traffic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

30-45 minutes depending on traffic


----------



## maej23 (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm about 25 minutes from my barn where I board my horse. My area is rather built up and land is at a premium. So I travel in an attempt to keep my board at a lower price and so that my horse gets more turnout time.


----------



## MyQHBooger428 (Jan 14, 2012)

I travel about 30mins to my barn. I could move closer if I wanted but I love the care Levi is getting where he is at. I never have to worry about wether he has a lot of fresh water and hay. The arenas aren't the best (they are still building) but I can make it work. I also love how it is just a small family barn on a working farm with cows and chickens so Levi gets exposed to all of that and there is zero drama. It's the best care and the best BO in the world in my opinion 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

BlueEyedPaint said:


> Hi! I am just curious, how long does it take you to get to the barn? Miles/time...
> 
> I am looking at a new barn tomorrow, which isn't as close as I would like, but I just wonder how far people travel. Thank you!


I am happy to say my commute is 4 mins from our house, and 4 mins from work. Life couldn't be any better!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i am very very lucky! my barn is inside the city limits and is only 40 blocks from home. i can bike to my barn in under 20 minutes, through quiet residential areas the whole way. and there is even a tim horton's coffee shop conveniently en route to get an iced cappuccino on the way! lol

sadly, due to the city expanding, i will see my barn disappear in most likely the next couple years. after that, i'm not sure what my boarding situation will be.


----------



## BlueEyedPaint (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorry to hear that, EHG!


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Maybe a minute walk from my house as they live in the back yard


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

3 miles one way not to bad!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

It's not my post, but I still find it irritating that all these backyard owning people are commenting on their lack of commute when this is the BOARDING section.

Maybe I just need my morning coffee...


----------



## Smuggler (Jun 26, 2014)

I have a 10 minute drive to where my horse is. I just moved him in March from a place that was 40 minutes away (one way)
This place is ALOT nicer and not just because it's closer-that's just a perk!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

20-25min by train and 15-20min to walk.


----------



## RaiRaiNY (Feb 19, 2010)

It takes me anywhere from 10-15 minutes to get to the barn, it's probably about 10 miles from my house.


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

My barn is about 25-30 minutes from my house...just far enough to make it a pain, while not being so far that I make excuses not to go...but going twice in a day is prohibitive.


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

About 20 minutes + or - according to traffic....just wish I was closer!!


----------



## Dawn854 (Aug 11, 2013)

I am very very lucky, I don't own a property, but my horse is practically in my backyard. The pony club I keep him at is only a 5 min drive or a 15 min walk from my house.


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

I am in college so from the end of August to the beginning of May my horse are an hour away (on my parents farm) and the barn I train at for the equestrian team is 20 minutes away.


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

My barn is about 50 mins to just over an hour (33 miles) from my house and about an hour and 15 mins (40 miles) from my job, depending on traffic. Hard to (want to) get on that freeway sometimes lol.


----------



## PineMountDakota (Jan 4, 2010)

7 miles away and about 7 minutes drive time. It is nestled in the middle of the city I live in and I am very lucky to have found it as it is private and you would miss it if you drove by and did not look. Besides being at my house when I lived with my parents, my horse has never been this close. I too was driving 20-45 minutes one way for years.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I now have my horses at home, so about 80 feet from the front door.
But, before getting the drylot area fenced (we bought a house with acreage, no horse set up at all) I had my horse an hour away from home, or 30 minutes from work. It was tough getting out there after a full day of work, especially if I was in the field or put in a 10-12 hour shift.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

My old barn was about 30-35 minutes away in another county. It was also set near a creek that floods with a good rain so if the creek flooded they had to evacuate....that happened multiple times a year, every year, and they were on 'high ground' (A relative term in FL, LOL)

The new barn I'm looking at is about a 5 minute drive from my house if that long and not in a flood zone, LOL.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm realizing how much I take for granted. My drive to the barn is less than 3 mins from where we live. I get to go spend time with our horses before work and after work.


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

For horse loves in the Mpls/St. Paul area, a 45-60 minute drive to a barn/livery in the surrounding semi-rural areas is common.


----------



## Marshalllovesabby (Jan 17, 2008)

My barn is a mile up the road, so about 1 or 2 minutes


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

35 minutes from home, 1/2 hour from work.
Wish he was closer, but that's life!


----------



## Syaoran (Jul 27, 2014)

About 5 minutes. We live right on the edge of the city, so it's just a quick drive down the highway. There's a lot of boarding places around here and I specifically chose this one because of it's proximity to where I live. I knew if I had to drive 30+ minutes to see my horse, I probably wouldn't be able to see it as often, and I'd burn through gas/money like crazy.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

My barn is about 20-30 minutes away depending on traffic.


----------



## DocsPocoSanBar (Jul 22, 2014)

I loved when my horses where just outside my doorstep and I will be the first to admit I took it for granted! They are about a 15-20 min drive away now about 25km. However I love the facility that they are at! I did board at a barn where the drive was about 45 mins away, probably an hour in the winter. I wouldn't want to board that far away again!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

It takes me an hour to get to my barn, but I love it so much Ill make the commute


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

It takes me 30 minutes, more or less, to get to my barn. Insure do miss the 5 minute drive I used to have, but I DONT miss the politics of that barn.

I will take the extra 25 minute drive over the suffocating show barn environment I was in. Plus now I have EVERYTHING at the barn I'm at.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

It's a ten minute drive to my barn! I don't mind, especially since the last couple barns I was at were 45 minute drives.


----------



## mylilpony4u (Sep 2, 2014)

about 4 miles, 10 mins from front door to stall door =)


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Right now, about 10 minutes.

Next month? 45 minutes!


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

An hour and forty minutes each way for me >.<


----------



## atinyinfinity (Sep 6, 2014)

We have to drive about an hour and twenty minutes to get to mine, but I live practically in the middle of nowhere so it's the closest barn that gives English lessons & is nice, etc. I like it a lot so far, so I don't mine the commute, I'm just ready to be able to drive on my own so my parents won't have to drive me.


----------

